# Corsair H115i empfehlenswert?



## Melodist (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe den Zusammenbau meines 6900k-Systems abgeschlossen, vorläufig mit Noctua's NH-U12s auf Basis folgender Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind diese Temperaturen gut genug oder bedarf es eines Corsair H115is? Abgeneigt wäre ich davon nicht, würden nicht die Zweifel am einwandfreien Betrieb mich daran hindern, und etwaige Risiken hinsichtlich des Schadensersatzes bei einem vom Produkt herbeigeführten Defekt meiner kostenspieligen Komponenten.

Lasst mich bitte um eure Meinung wissen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## naruto8073 (4. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es eine All in One sein soll dann lieber diese hier 
be quiet! Silent Loop Komplett-Wasserkuhlung - 280mm
Hab die selber gerade in Verwendung und bin voll auf begeistert davon. 
Oder hast schon an sowas gedacht um die Temps zu verbessern ? 
Broadwell-E delid / kopfen Anleitung. 6950X + 5960X. Delid Die Mate Extreme - YouTube


----------



## Melodist (4. Oktober 2016)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Wenn es eine All in One sein soll dann lieber diese hier
> be quiet! Silent Loop Komplett-Wasserkuhlung - 280mm
> Hab die selber gerade in Verwendung und bin voll auf begeistert davon.
> Oder hast schon an sowas gedacht um die Temps zu verbessern ?
> Broadwell-E delid / kopfen Anleitung. 6950X + 5960X. Delid Die Mate Extreme - YouTube



Also wenn es eine sein sollte, dann die von Corsair, weil die offenkundig scheinbar Schadensersatzleistungen kundtun, wobei es eigentlich bei jeder gewährleistet sein sollte? 

Köpfen kommt bei einer 1100 CPU nicht in Frage, bedingt Garantie.

Was kannst du denn zu den obigen Temperaturen sagen?


----------



## naruto8073 (4. Oktober 2016)

Die Temps sind ganz ok.  Mach dir da nicht all zu viel Gedanken.


----------



## Melodist (4. Oktober 2016)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Die Temps sind ganz ok.  Mach dir da nicht all zu viel Gedanken.



Ganz ok klingt für mich nicht berauschend  Achso, Werte beziehen sich auf Prime 95 im ersten Test nach 2 Stunden.

Ich könnte ja einen Noctua d15s einbauen, aber würde dann eh nur maximal 5 Grad gewinnen und dafür gleich 400 Gramm mehr am Sockel hängen haben.

Daher der Verweis auf die kompakte Wasserkühlung, die in dem Fall weniger kompakt und mehr auf Performance ausgelegt ist.


----------



## taglicht (5. Oktober 2016)

Da hängt nichts am Sockel, sondern an der Backplate, die das Gewicht des Kühlers wunderbar abfängt. Von daher zählt das Argument nicht. Zudem schließe ich mich Naruto an und würde dir ebenfalls die Silent Loop ans Herz legen. Welche Prime Version hast du benutzt und wie hoch ist deine VCore @Stock?


----------



## Chimera (5. Oktober 2016)

Melodist schrieb:


> Ganz ok klingt für mich nicht berauschend  Achso, Werte beziehen sich auf Prime 95 im ersten Test nach 2 Stunden.
> 
> Ich könnte ja einen Noctua d15s einbauen, aber würde dann eh nur maximal 5 Grad gewinnen und dafür gleich 400 Gramm mehr am Sockel hängen haben.
> 
> Daher der Verweis auf die kompakte Wasserkühlung, die in dem Fall weniger kompakt und mehr auf Performance ausgelegt ist.




Sorry, aber was erwartest du denn von ner AIO? Dass du gleich 20°C kühlere Tempis hast? Ich hoffe du bist dir bewusst, dass alle normalen AIOs (also Modelle von Asetek, CoolIt) im Vergleich zu high-end Luftkühlern auch nur ne kleine Verbesserung bringen. Ich z.B. bin vom Macho HR-02 auf ne Cryorig A80 umgestiegen, da es die einzige AIO ist, wo der Herstelelr auch noch was zur Kühlung der Spannungswandler beilegt. Den Tausch machte ich aber, weil ich mehr Platz um den Sockel wollt, temperaturmässig ist der Unterschied nur paar Grad im Vergleich zu vorher. Ok, muss dazu halt auch sagen, dass mir der leise Betrieb halt wichtiger als 0,0001°C bessere Tempis ist, drum wechselte ich auch von den Stocklüfis zu den Silent Wings 3. Mit den QF140 Lüftern, ja da waren es gut 5-7°C bessere Tempis, aber auch ein ohrenbetäubender Krach 
Und bzgl. dem Schadensersatz, naja, auch das ist so ne Sache. Würd da erst mal genau die Garantiebestimmungen lesen, denn eins darfst du nie vergessen: Garantie ist Kulanzleistung, da kann der Hersteller in den Bedingungen selber festlegen, unter welchen Umständen man welchen Anspruch hat und wann nix. Ist nicht dasselbe wie gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Drum sollt man sich nie zu sehr auf die Garantie versteifen. Sicher, Corsair ist sehr kulant, wie auch andere, doch Wunder sollt man auch von denen nicht erwarten. Wenn dir als die Feuchtigkeit Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, dan nwürd ich eher auf Lukü setzen.


----------



## Melodist (5. Oktober 2016)

Chimera schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was erwartest du denn von ner AIO? Dass du gleich 20°C kühlere Tempis hast? Ich hoffe du bist dir bewusst, dass alle normalen AIOs (also Modelle von Asetek, CoolIt) im Vergleich zu high-end Luftkühlern auch nur ne kleine Verbesserung bringen. Ich z.B. bin vom Macho HR-02 auf ne Cryorig A80 umgestiegen, da es die einzige AIO ist, wo der Herstelelr auch noch was zur Kühlung der Spannungswandler beilegt. Den Tausch machte ich aber, weil ich mehr Platz um den Sockel wollt, temperaturmässig ist der Unterschied nur paar Grad im Vergleich zu vorher. Ok, muss dazu halt auch sagen, dass mir der leise Betrieb halt wichtiger als 0,0001°C bessere Tempis ist, drum wechselte ich auch von den Stocklüfis zu den Silent Wings 3. Mit den QF140 Lüftern, ja da waren es gut 5-7°C bessere Tempis, aber auch ein ohrenbetäubender Krach
> Und bzgl. dem Schadensersatz, naja, auch das ist so ne Sache. Würd da erst mal genau die Garantiebestimmungen lesen, denn eins darfst du nie vergessen: Garantie ist Kulanzleistung, da kann der Hersteller in den Bedingungen selber festlegen, unter welchen Umständen man welchen Anspruch hat und wann nix. Ist nicht dasselbe wie gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Drum sollt man sich nie zu sehr auf die Garantie versteifen. Sicher, Corsair ist sehr kulant, wie auch andere, doch Wunder sollt man auch von denen nicht erwarten. Wenn dir als die Feuchtigkeit Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, dan nwürd ich eher auf Lukü setzen.



Aber so lange es innerhalb der 2 Jahre Deutschen Gewährleistung ist?


----------



## Chimera (6. Oktober 2016)

Melodist schrieb:


> Aber so lange es innerhalb der 2 Jahre Deutschen Gewährleistung ist?



Einfach mal dies hier lesen: Gewahrleistung – Wikipedia . Vorallem die Beweislastumkehr ist für den 08/15-Nutzer halt so ne Sache, denn wie will man beweisen, dass Produkt XY zum Kaufzeitpunkt schon defekt war und nun zu nem grösseren Defekt führte? Drum sag ich ja: zu sehr drauf versteifen ist nix gut


----------

